# What have you reserved for Hamm?



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Hamm is getting close and a lot of animals are being reserved so whats everyone got so far?
I have 2.2 pairs of these beauties
http://pagesperso-orange.fr/geckos/androyensis-f7.jpg

Im searching for many other species but havent found any yet


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Loads of bugs and bits, 200 T.blondi 3 spider royals cave crickets 3 specie of crab scorps etc etc looks like ill be unpacking for days after


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

i have reserved a seat in the cafe :lol2:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

always been interested in cave crickets since reading about them years ago


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

I reserved a few rhacodactylus a royal but most importantly a uroplatus pietschmanni


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hamish said:


> i have reserved a seat in the cafe :lol2:


lol, and thats AFTER a nosh up at breakfast !

:lol2:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> lol, and thats AFTER a nosh up at breakfast !
> 
> :lol2:


lol that would just be his starter.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Thought he booked up quick smart once he know it was an eat all you can brekkie !

:whistling2:


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> Thought he booked up quick smart once he know it was an eat all you can brekkie !
> 
> :whistling2:


the reps are the second reason to go this time round :2thumb:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

crouchy said:


> I reserved a few rhacodactylus a royal but most importantly a uroplatus pietschmanni


I hope not just one as that would be very foolish!


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

ukgeckos said:


> I hope not just one as that would be very foolish!


Im afraid so but someone has to buy the surplus males. If i ever find a female then great but im not too bothered if i dont because im happy enough to just get the one.

With it being a male i got a good price too


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

They are stunning geckos Crouchy - I had a pair a few years ago but lost the male and sold on the female. You will love their personality they are great little geckos.
Have you ordered any interesting Rhacs or just cresties?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

crouchy said:


> I reserved a few rhacodactylus a royal but most importantly a uroplatus pietschmanni


we had two pairs on order, but cant get there  so have had to canel


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

im planning on going but how do you reserve or see whats for sale?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cjsnakes said:


> im planning on going but how do you reserve or see whats for sale?


depends what your after


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> depends what your after


 


im after snakes availible that will be at hamm this year


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cjsnakes said:


> im after snakes availible that will be at hamm this year


lol... what snakes.


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

lol sorry GTP any kind really i love them and i have been after one for long time my collection never stops growing but this is the last lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cjsnakes said:


> lol sorry GTP any kind really i love them and i have been after one for long time my collection never stops growing but this is the last lol


heeh ok, well you see a few of them, basically if your after somthign really rare, your best of buying and reserving them in advance..


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> heeh ok, well you see a few of them, basically if your after somthign really rare, your best of buying and reserving them in advance..


 
how can you reserve them though? cuz i dont know what breeders are there is there a web site i can go on?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cjsnakes said:


> how can you reserve them though? cuz i dont know what breeders are there is there a web site i can go on?


i would advise you to just go this tome and next time research


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> we had two pairs on order, but cant get there  so have had to canel


I wish id have known that. I would have happily picked them up for you if we got 1 pair each for my trouble (id have paid of course):lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

crouchy said:


> I wish id have known that. I would have happily picked them up for you if we got 1 pair each for my trouble (id have paid of course):lol2:


lol might be able to arrange that...
onyl cancelled a wek or so back.


----------

